# Aroma hop to complement butterscotch from diacetyl



## mtb (21/1/17)

In my latest IPA I've drawn a slightly dominant butterscotch flavour from diacetyl, likely due to the long lag time before pitching yeast in this particular batch. The butterscotch flavour is actually quite nice, it's not overpowering, but I'm a hop head.. so does anyone know of a hop which complements this flavour? Looking for citrus or passionfruit, but I'm not about to throw in 50g of Galaxy if diacetyl will trump it.


----------



## manticle (21/1/17)

I'd suggest a uk hop might complement better since some diacetyl can be part of uk ale profiles.

However I'd prefer to remove the diacetyl and make the beer how it was designed (or prevent in first place).

Try Challenger - citrus/marmalade


----------



## mtb (21/1/17)

Great, thanks manticle. Particularly helpful because I have some Challenger sitting around. Agreed - preferable to prevent/remove - unfortunately this one took a while to kick off, I think my yeast was a little old.


----------



## BKBrews (21/1/17)

I've been reading about warming the keg back to ferment temps and pitching a fresh packet of yeast to do the cleanup job. Might be an option?


----------



## mtb (21/1/17)

BKBrews said:


> I've been reading about warming the keg back to ferment temps and pitching a fresh packet of yeast to do the cleanup job. Might be an option?


I wondered the same so I split the batch into two kegs (it was a double batch anyway so this worked out well). One sat at room temp for 10d as of today, but I can still taste significant diacetyl. That being said, I sampled it at room temp, and apparently that exponentially increases the diacetyl flavour if present at all.


----------



## mtb (21/1/17)

manticle said:


> Try Challenger - citrus/marmalade


Scratch my previous comment - I don't have Challenger. Maybe Bramling Cross? Been meaning to get rid of that for some time. Sources online tell me it's UK based, typically fruity, but also spicy and with blackcurrant. Could work well

*edit: Just dry hopped 10g of Bramling Cross in a 5L minikeg, will see how it plays out.


----------



## manticle (21/1/17)

If it's a keg, an active starter of fresh yeast will reduce non infection driven diacetyl.


----------



## razz (21/1/17)

Hi mtb, what makes you think that waiting a long time before pitching the yeast caused the butterscotch flavour?


----------



## manticle (21/1/17)

Lag time usually refers to time from pitching to active fermentation (simply put) so I am also confused.


----------



## mtb (21/1/17)

That was poor wording on my part. Krausen was not visible until ~36hrs following pitch, which is what I interpreted as lag.
Might put on a starter then and see how it goes


----------



## manticle (21/1/17)

Yeah pitch then wait = lag.


----------



## GalBrew (21/1/17)

mtb said:


> That was poor wording on my part. Krausen was not visible until ~36hrs following pitch, which is what I interpreted as lag.
> Might put on a starter then and see how it goes


You still should be able to clean any diacetyl up irrespective of lag time.


----------



## /// (1/2/17)

Vdk is not caused by lag time, it is from rushed or pour secondary conditioning of the beer. The precursor alpha Acid actelate is not passed thru the reductive stage as per the normal fermentation path way - that is reabsorbed back into the yeast cell for reduction. 

If you have vdk add 250-500ml into the beer at warm temp and within 48 hours should be clear.


----------



## Mardoo (2/2/17)

Sorry, 250-500ml of what? And ///, you're one of the few folks from whom I'll read anything you post. Thanks for continuing to drop in!


----------



## /// (24/2/17)

Yeast sorry, take it from another batch. Will soak up vdk if warm


----------



## manticle (24/2/17)

Post 8


----------

